# Deeper water crappie fishing Q+A's?



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I am new to the open water/deeper water crappie fishing, I useally go for them in the bulrushes.

I was with my friend and he was in his boat I was in mine. We anchored in 13 feet of water and we were alternating bobbers, and plain jigs and were hammering the crappies.

How should I approach the fish? Do I anchor, dift, locate the schools?

I need a little input on this. Please let me know.

Curtis


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

What I usually do is drift over the area once I find the fish. If you find them in 12 FOW at 8' below the surface that is usually where they will be around the lake. then I just start drifting. If there is a particular spot that seems to be holding the fish more I will hold with in casting distance with the trolling motor. I try NOT to anchor. that's just my preference though.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

If you find the fish anchor in that one spot fish them tell you don't catch any more than move around about 50 yards from where you prevousily were. Crappies like to swim around on the lakes they don't stay in one specific spot for very long.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

What type of presentation do you use, jigs bobbers, plain hook?

Curtis


----------

